# Anavar+Winstrol+Turinabol cycle?



## xyz (Apr 17, 2010)

I've found online some site advocating in favour of this cycle, for getting a "fitness-model" look:

50MG WINSTROL STANOBOLIC A DAY 1-8 WEEKS

50MG ANAVAR -OXANABOLIC A DAY 1-8 WEEKS

50MG TURANABOLIC A DAY 1-8 WEEKS

20MG NOLVADEX A DAY 1-10 WEEKS

PCT: CLOMID

Since I'd like to try something that gives me such look (6-7 kgs of high quality and durable mass, while getting ripped)... and I'd like to avoid needles (more because I do not live alone, and I find easier to hide some pills in a bottle of integrators than hiding some needles pretending that they are vitamins)...

Well... what do you think about that cycle?

Am I wrong thinking that such dosage of oral-only steroids is too high? and if so.. what would be some safer dosages?

Of course I will tacke Alpha-Lipoic-Acid and Milk Thistle to protect the liver.

(this would be my first cycle... and last cycle If i manage to get those 6-7 kgs of lean mass it promises)

Thank you for your help

P.S: I am 36 years old: when I say I do not live alone I am referring to my wife and my son..


----------



## cjmackay (May 11, 2010)

im doing test e and anavar for my first cycle. i think that would be a better idea because you dont know how your going to react to those three steroids.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

By "fitness-model look" im guessing you mean low body fat, im sure if you stood next to one of them they would not look all that big at all, just lean.

Having said that, to achieve low bodyfat you need a spot on diet and good cardio routine, there is no magic pills, so to speak. You could take Ephedrine or Clen to help the fat burning process, but its largely diet and cardio my friend.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad idea stacking 3 oral together. doesn't matter what gear you use if you diet and cardio with it you will get lean. it's what you do gives you the leanness your after noit the steroid you use. obviously these compounds they will hard you up but won't worth it if your body fat is high at the moment


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

no point in stacking those in my opoion tbol and var are both type i aas so will have no synergy


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I would alter the cycle, i wouldnt take 3 orals that will be liver killing mate.

Just run clen 2 weeks off 2 weeks on with a spot on diet and cardio

and on top of that run tbol, wintstrol and anavar wont really gain you much to be honest even for the modelish look you are going for

so i would personally run about 80mg ED of tbol for 8 weeks

with clen @ 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off throughout

start the clen at like 40mcg a day for 2 weeks then maybe for the other 2 raise it to 80mcg's a day.

hope this helps


----------



## xyz (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you for your answers, guys.

Ok, maybe I wasn't too clear when saying "fitness model"... ok, let's say that the kind of phisique I'd like to have is like the one Jason Statham has:

(http://www.topfatlosstrainer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/08/jason-statham-workout-transporter-3/Jason-Statham-Transporter-3-Workout.jpg

In other word I want to avoid any steroid that would make me look like "Mr.T" and make my colleagues say "hey, look: he is on steroids!". A "statham-like" look is not commonly recognized as a steroideal look, but as the look of someone who simply trains hard. that's the point.

I have also to say that I have been naturally training 4-5 times a week since when I was 16 years old up to when I was22 years old... then I stopped due to work and studies, and I started again since 32 to now (36), so I am not a newbie, for the matter of weight training... now I have only 38 cm arms, but I was not muscolar at all when I started. I think I made very good gains, since when I started (I actually lost also 12 kgs of fat...)

But I am pretty sure I have reached the natural limits of my body: I have seen no gains in strenght in the last 15 months...

For the cycle I asked for advices, well, after reading around I realized it was really overkill... no wonder that such cycle was advocated by a site who was selling those steroids.

I think I would give a try to a 40mg Anavar ed (weeks 1-6) + 60 mg Turinabol (weeks 1-8) followed by a novaldex pct.

I've read that turinabol and anavar go well together.. and some creatine will be fine with anavar.

I know that such cycle won't give me incredible gains... But I want to start to see some changes, other than loosing fat...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

You will be correct in thinking that the cycle wont produce great gains, but do remmeber is not generally the drugs that produce the steroid look, its the size that is gained from it which makes you appear like you take gear.

Your cycle looks fine from what i can see

That dosage of var though wont really do anything apart from dent your pocket and create an extra toxin for the liver to process. Personally i would not run 2 orals at the same time, dangerous areas.

If i was you what i would do is run 80mg of tbol for 8 weeks alongside an injectable winstrol for the last 4 weeks to harden everything up, this shouldnt produce amazing gains but deffinatly noticeable.


----------



## Hannakwon (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi xyz

I know this thread is old now and you have most likely done your cycle. We sound like similar creatures, I used to train a lot but due to high levels of CV never got really big, I too am looking to bulk up just a little to get that look you are after. Am 37 and only recently got back into training. Thankfully, Im getting good results on nothing but protein at the mo as a long lay off ment I turned to mush and my body is responing well, 'muscle memory'... this wont last more than a few weeks thou until I flatten out.

I did var a little while ago now and all I used with it was Creatine, I have never been so rock hard ever, only small strengh gains but I was training low weight high rep rather than the other way around. Was doing just 40 ed too.

I would like to know what you did in the end and what gains you achieved. I myself am looking to go on Tbol this time but I'm reading thread after thread and it seems that some prefer var and others Tbol, I know everybody is different but was hoping for a more universal opinion!

Hope you read this and reply, I'm quite new to the site and I'm not sure if you get emails to say someone has left a comment or not!

Hannakwon


----------



## xyz (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, well, I have not returned on this forum for a while.

Ok... actually I did just try anavar + creatine for 6 weeks.

Effects I had:

1) my muscles became much harder.. and gained a lot of strenght and some size.

2) I normally have pains in my left shoulder. I think it happens because I developed some of the shoulder muscles more than their antagonists, so this has led to some kind of damage. Ok, while on anavar these pains were disappearing, like I was healing.. maybe the weakest muscles were starting to be strong enough to do their work... And I started to feel training shoulders in a totally different way.. like I was training muscles that I didn't even know they existed. Strange thing...

3) this is the bad part: It made me feel very sleepy... I was tired enough to loose the will of training with regularity... it also led me to be a little depressed and this didn't help being motivated. I am sure I would have got much better gains if I were more constant.

4) I didn't resist the temptation of overeating to try to maximize the gains... the evil idea "you already lost 8 kgs in 4 months once, you will be able to do it again" seemed very reasonable...

5) my arms, while on it, grew from 38 cm to 40 cm.. but remember the creatine effect..

After this I had to stop training due to my job and well... I have been working working 250 hours /week for 3 months, without training. very stressing... and when I am stressed I do eat... And now I have to lose again all those 8 kgs.

well.. actually I am hoping that some of those 8 kgs are muscles.


----------

